# Need Help deciding



## mcastens (Aug 19, 2007)

I need some advice on starting for a starting up t shirt company, We are a group of graphic designers that would like to get some of our designs printed and start selling them in a online shop. We have done some research but are finding it hard. what would be ideal is having our designs on our site and when someone purchases it we can get them printed, cafe press and those type of companies seem not to be able to print on dark colors or we find that they do not offer the type of apparel that we like (AA). So we are looking for someone that can do some dtg for a reasonable price per shirt of someone that does reasonable screen printing of low quantities or just some advice on what we should do, I just started looking at other companies like skreened and goodstorm but im not sure if that is what we are looking for. Thanks for your advice in advance.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

If you want the shirts "printed on demand" only when there are orders, you would need to go with DTG or heat transfers.

Try searching google for contract direct to garment or contract DTG printing and you should find companies that have DTG printers who can print on demand for you.

If you want screen printing quality, then you would have to buy minimum quantity orders (varies depending on the screen printer). Then you would hold the printed t-shirts at your home/office and when the orders come in, you would ship out the shirts directly to the customers.


----------



## mcastens (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks all for the messages, I actually just found someone local that will do the DTG for me, so thanks for all your responses


----------

